# Características bobina.



## magarcan (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola!! Estoy implementando un circuito a partir de un esquemático y me ha surgido una duda.

El esquemático es este:


Ferrite Bead should be rated for at least 80 mA.
Me dicen que la bobina tiene que tener el núcleo de ferrita, y un valor adecuado para al menos 80mA.

¿Alguien sabe qué quiere decir eso? Personalmente no tengo ni idea, pero tengo que escoger una bobina para soldarla cuanto antes 

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## ralcesar (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola, ¿a que frecuencias estas trabajando? la elección del ferrite depende de eso. La corriente la podes usar para calcular el diámetro de cobre.

¿Que inductancia necesitas?


----------



## magarcan (Oct 2, 2009)

El circuito trabaja a 25MHz.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 3, 2009)

magarcan dijo:


> Hola!! Estoy implementando un circuito a partir de un esquemático y me ha surgido una duda.
> 
> El esquemático es este:
> 
> ...


 
Hola

Todo lo que quiere dicir en la frase en ingles es que debe poder soportar 80 miliamperes cuando menos.

asi que el alambre que conforma la bobina, hecha sobre la ferrite, debe soportar una corriente de cuando menos 80 Miliamperes.

Si se va a fabricar la esta -bobina sobre ferrita- se debe seleccionar un alambre de suficiente GROSOR calibre para soportar esa corriente (Buscar Tabla De Alambres AWG).

Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## magarcan (Oct 6, 2009)

Traigo algo más de información:


No sé qué característica de las bobinas se relaciona con su aguante frente a la corriente.
La bobina la voy a comprar hecha, así que tendré qu encontrar una comercial que cumpla esto, ¿no?

A ver si alguien me puede echar una mano (otra más jeje).

Gracias a todos!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 6, 2009)

magarcan dijo:


> Traigo algo más de información:
> 
> 
> No sé qué característica de las bobinas se relaciona con su aguante frente a la corriente.
> ...


 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## burren (Oct 6, 2009)

Lamentablemente no existe una fórmula mágica que nos permita fabricar una bobina teniendo como dato solo la inductancia deseada. Juegan algunos factores como dimensiones físicas, tipo de alambre, tipo de núcleo, el destino que tendrá (audio, video, VHF, UHF), etc. Sin embargo hay una fórmula que nos permite obtener la inductividad de una bobina basándose en sus dimensiones físicas y tipo de material, la cual nos permitá calcular que resultado nos dará una bobina "teórica". El logro de la inductividad deseada solo será el resultado de una serie de pruebas-error. (al menos sabremos qué tendremos antes de empezar a enrollar alambre).
L= u 1.257 ( n"al cuadrado" s/10"a la 8" l    )

Donde *L* es la inductividad de la bobina en henrios (H), *u*(mu) es la permeabilidad del núcleo, *n* es el número de espiras de la bobina, *s* la superficie cubierta por el núcleo en cm2 y *l* la longitud de la bobina en cm.  
*u*(mu en griego) es un número entero que representa la permeabilidad magnética del material del núcleo, es decir su capacidad para absorber lineas de fuerza magnéticas. 
Haciendo una comparación nada elegante digamos que una pieza de aluminio y otra de hierro son permeables a un campo magnético en forma comparable a la de un trozo de plástico y una esponja respectivamente son permeables al agua. 
Existen tablas que describen las propiedades permeables de distintos materiales, (incluso el vacio absoluto), pero por razones prácticas veremos solo la de los materiales más usados en electrónica: aire=*1*, magnetocerámica(ferrite)=*10,* polvo de hierro= *30* (los rangos de *u* de piezas comerciales de polvo de hierro van de *10* a *100*, aunque *30* parece ser el más común)

cual quier duda responde y veremos en que te podemos ayudar


----------

